# Tres Leches



## tschell1219 (Feb 6, 2013)

Does anyone have a tres leches cake recipe? We really love the Pappasitos or Churrasco's version of this delicious dessert... Some are just too plain with whip cream as the topping, so I'm looking for an advanced option. I will certainly share pictures and feedback! Thank you in advance.... If it's a secret, I would love a PM and will keep it that way.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

In for this. I love a good tres leches cake. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Pinterest has a lot of great recipes. I saw Tres Leches as well.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

This recipe is AWESOME! Just now saw this thread. Sorry for the delay.

Tres Leches Cake
Serves 10-12

Ingredients
For Cake:
9 eggs, separated
1 cup sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
2 cups all purpose flour

For sauce:
1 14 oz can sweetened condensed milk
1 12 oz can evaporated milk
1 cup milk
1 tablespoon vanilla extract

For topping:
2 cups heavy whipping cream
Â¼ cup confectionerâ€™s sugar

Preheat oven to 360 degrees. Butter a 9x13 pan then line the bottom with parchment paper cut to fit.

Beat egg whites on med-high speed in mixerâ€™s bowl till they form soft peak â€“ 4-5 min â€“ then slowly add sugar and beat until they form stiff peaks. Transfer to a separate, large mixing bowl. Rinse mixerâ€™s bowl and whisk.

Pour egg yolks into mixerâ€™s bowl and beat on med-high until they are puffy and change to a pale yellow/cream color â€“ 5-6 minutes â€“ slowly add vanilla and beat 1 min. more. Turn off mixer.

Pour egg yolks over egg whites. Using a spatula, fold them together, working around the bowl, keeping as fluffy as possible. When fully combined, fold in the flour. Scrape the bowl to make sure flour is well blended.

Pour the batter into the cake pan. Bake for 22-25 min. or until toothpick comes out clean. I can be slightly moist, not wet. Should be tan/golden and feel fluffy. Remove from oven. Wash mixerâ€™s bowl.

Once cooled, turn onto platter or casserole dish with flat bottom and raised edges so it will hold the cake and the sauce. Remove parchment paper and stab repeatedly with a large tine fork so it absorbs the liquid easier.

In pitcher combine sweetened condensed milk, evaporated milk, milk and vanilla extract. Stir well the slowly pour over the cake. What runs around the edges will absorb but try to get as much as possible to soak in from the top. Cake will be almost sloppy wet.

In mixerâ€™s bowl, whip the heavy cream with the confectionerâ€™s sugar on med-high until it hold stiff peaks â€“ 1-2 min. Spread over the wet cake. You can eat immediately, but I like it better after it sits for an hour or so in the fridge.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Gosh durn it Spirit, I think I will be trying that. Maybe punch holes in the cake with a straw to get extra flow into cake


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't think you will be disappointed.  My dear friend is from Jalisco, Mexico and she said it tastes like her grandmother's cake. Just use a really big mixing bowl to combine the beaten eggs and flour. And that 360 is correct, not a typo.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Spirit said:


> This recipe is AWESOME! Just now saw this thread. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Tres Leches Cake
> Serves 10-12
> ...


Thanks for posting that. Tres leches is the best cake!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I made this last night at Momma's. Just a note, I use Adam's Best Vanilla flavoring (I'm not a gourmet, ok? lol), Momma had a different brand. It was not as good, imo, as it is with Adams's Best. Also, I had forgotten, I double the sauce mix in order to get the amount of saturation I like. It was still good and it's mostly gone, but just not as good.

I got tickled, it calls for 9 eggs separated. 7 of my 9 eggs were double yolked. I just used all 16 of them!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Gosh durn it Spirit, I think I will be trying that. Maybe punch holes in the cake with a straw to get extra flow into cake


A chopstick will work.


----------

